# How many days in same shorts?



## mosovich (Apr 19, 2004)

So, I just completed my first bike packing trip and I realized after washing my shorts after the first day that they don't dry as fast as I hoped.. Actually, they never dried.. LOL.. So, I wore the same shorts day 2 and 3. Now, I am in the south, so humidity is obviously an issue.. So, what do you guys do?


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

Are you interacting with other people or solo? 

Solo: Wear until reaching your ball-stank tolerance threshold.

Riding Others: Wear to below detectable ball-stank threshold, drop to rear of pack, then refer to “riding solo” instructions above.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Do you have the option of going swimming? Jump in, take em off, give em the ol’ 1-2 rinse and scrub, put them back on, keep swimming, keep smiling, keep riding.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

I gotta swap shorts every day. Let one pair dry while I wear the second.

Swamp ass is no joke!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Helps if you have "camp clothes" and can slip out of the cycling shorts to wash and hopefully dry. Otherwise I get pretty worried about fungal infections.


----------



## Kama (Sep 2, 2018)

I often put on like 2 days 1 cycling short with underpants, 1 without & then clean in a river or lake with 100% biodegradable soap & put to dry on the rear rack while riding. In the mean time I use a second pair. Happened once that it was raining non stop during like 4-5 days, no chance of drying. I then dried close to a fire, accepting to smell smoke instead of sweat


----------



## Xd_ (Mar 20, 2020)

Kama said:


> I often put on like 2 days 1 cycling short with underpants, 1 without & then clean in a river or lake with 100% biodegradable soap & put to dry on the rear rack while riding. In the mean time I use a second pair. Happened once that it was raining non stop during like 4-5 days, no chance of drying. I then dried close to a fire, accepting to smell smoke instead of sweat


Use Gold Bond. One week trip in Grand Staircase/Escalante: wool boxers, same pair of shorts (one wash near end of trip), Gold Bond every morning. No problem.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Kama said:


> clean in a river or lake with 100% biodegradable soap


Most soaps labeled as biodegradable only break down properly in soil, not water. Best practice is to carry a gallon ziploc bag as a laundry bag bags to agitate your clothes in with soapy water, then pour the wash water (and first couple rinses) in a hole at least 100' from a water source.


----------



## Kama (Sep 2, 2018)

looks easy from here said:


> Most soaps labeled as biodegradable only break down properly in soil, not water. Best practice is to carry a gallon ziploc bag as a laundry bag bags to agitate your clothes in with soapy water, then pour the wash water (and first couple rinses) in a hole at least 100' from a water source.


Good to know, thanks, never heard of that. Will look into it.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

I use Icebreaker merino wool underwear, which is the same cut as cycling shorts but no chamois. Overshorts per your preference. I use a Brooks & Selle Anatomica saddles and bring two spare underwear. Always vigorously rinse the days shorts in the evening and change into clean. I have had saddle sores 1/3 into a three week BP trip and I will do what it takes to avoid that happening again. Take care of the nethers.
By the way, same process for wool socks.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Kama said:


> Good to know, thanks, never heard of that. Will look into it.


Most people haven't, because soap manufacturer's just slap "Biodegradable!" on the front of their bottle as a marketing tactic and omit the fineprint about what's required to label it as such. So I try to pass it on as much as possible.


----------



## mosovich (Apr 19, 2004)

So washing isn't my issue, it's getting the shorts to dry so I can wear them again.. I'm all about hygiene, I just can't get the pair of shorts I wash to dry..


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I bring an extra chamois on bikepacking trips and swap them as needed. I sweat a lot and it's that moisture that causes issues with chafing. So when one pair gets sweaty, I'll stop and change. The sweaty pair hangs off my pack to air dry. After a couple long days riding my skin toughens up and the issue usually goes away. Most of my trips are 3-4 days and I don't bother washing them. For longer trips having the second pair means I can wash one and wear the other while it dries.


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

Shartist said:


> Are you interacting with other people or solo?
> 
> Solo: Wear until reaching your ball-stank tolerance threshold.
> 
> Riding Others: Wear to below detectable ball-stank threshold, drop to rear of pack, then refer to "riding solo" instructions above.


Almost shat my loons. That's some funny shyt.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I don't wear chamois anymore, most of my bikepacking/world tour friends don't either. No need for it, synthetic shorts dry just fine overnight, are easy to rinse if water is available. Try it...


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

Same. For all overnighters and especially multi day trips I simply wear merino undies. WAAAAYYYY better than a clammy chamois.
If you do it right you dont even need to bring a second pair. The very first thing I do when I stop for the day is remove the merino shorts and give em a quick rinse, giving them the maxium amount of drying time before the next days ride.

I would however suggest doing some 'practice' rides if you have never ridden without a padded chamois.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't wear a chamois/bike short. I'll wear a pair of boxers for 2-3 days and then put on a clean pair. So I can make 2 pairs last about a week. If I am travelling longer than that I need to wash my riding shirt, socks, boxers, etc... so I make that happen. Having clothes that dry fast is a plus for a lot of reasons including washing them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

I've wore the same pair all week on RAGBRAI without washing.. Did swim in a pond mid week though.


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

Mojoe said:


> I've wore the same pair all week on RAGBRAI without washing.. Did swim in a pond mid week though.


I could not get away with that. I would have pimples all over my skinny white arse.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

One day for me and then they get washed for sure. If I have to wait until mid-afternoon the next day for them to dry before leaving then so be it.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Mojoe said:


> I've wore the same pair all week on RAGBRAI without washing.. Did swim in a pond mid week though.


You are the exception! Maybe mutant genes? A genetic adaptation? Many ladies may want your seed to breed future generations of cyclers. I'd advertise and see how far it gets yah.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Any brand recommendations for non-chamois options (merino or synthetic or otherwise)?

I’m willing to try something different (esp if they dry fast and wear well) but most of the merino options I’m finding have seams which I’d rather avoid to prevent chafing.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

I still wear a chamois and I take two pair which have to survive generally a week before I am in a town where they can be washed. My outer shorts get washed once a week as a general rule.

I ride solo and often in fairly isolated areas.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> Any brand recommendations for non-chamois options (merino or synthetic or otherwise)?
> 
> I'm willing to try something different (esp if they dry fast and wear well) but most of the merino options I'm finding have seams which I'd rather avoid to prevent chafing.


Most nylon mtb shorts that use a chamois liner are fine without the liner. I don't wear any kind of underwear with them, it just holds moisture.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

These work well for me; the legs ride up a little bit but not much. I'll still use a chamois cream to prevent chafing, especially on longer and/or hotter rides.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RCU0QUK


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Ultra-racers frequently complete the Colorado Trail Race (4-8 days), Tour Divide (14-25 days), etc. with the same pair of shorts. The key is to keep your butt VERY clean between poops. Wet wipes are good, and they generally reduce the worst effects of wearing shorts for days at a time. A good "sponge bath" with wet wipes before bed is kind of miraculous. That said, you WILL stink!

If you can't deal with with the stench, or you are riding with other people who you don't want to offend, one option is to carry two pairs of shorts--and alternate them, hopefully after washing/rinsing/dying them. Some people swear by drying their shorts by sleeping in them, while others carry a pair of lightweight running shorts for sleeping. I've done both--and the running shorts thing is really comfortable, but not really necessary.


----------



## rushy41 (Feb 21, 2007)

What do you mean by days? The question should be how many weeks or months!


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

A common option is to carry two pair and alternate. This should give the shorts time to dry if you can carry them outside of a pack or in a well-ventalled pack.

Another option is one pair of shorts with a goodly amount of hand sanitizer squirted into the chamioux every evening. You can get away with this for a few days in the desert if it is not too hot.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

bsieb said:


> Most nylon mtb shorts that use a chamois liner are fine without the liner. I don't wear any kind of underwear with them, it just holds moisture.


Yes, but most of us have balls that require management.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

GlazedHam said:


> Another option is one pair of shorts with a goodly amount of hand sanitizer squirted into the chamioux every evening. You can get away with this for a few days in the desert if it is not too hot.


Maybe you could get away with that but personally I'd rather ride naked. That or not at all, definitely not riding the same chamois twice without washing it.


----------



## flyingsqrl (Jan 23, 2011)

To dry anything faster, wrap item in a micro-fibre towel and squeeze until you’re blue in the face. Do not twist or you could tear a seam. Hang both to dry in the sun and breeze, or if it’s raining, inside your shelter.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Maybe you could get away with that but personally I'd rather ride naked. That or not at all, definitely not riding the same chamois twice without washing it.


toughen up, bro.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

GlazedHam said:


> toughen up, bro.


Don't need to. I own at least 10 pair of riding shorts so can avoid that skanky situation.


----------



## asellars (Sep 4, 2013)

Xd_ said:


> Use Gold Bond. One week trip in Grand Staircase/Escalante: wool boxers, same pair of shorts (one wash near end of trip), Gold Bond every morning. No problem.


THIS! I turn mine inside out. Sprinkle Gold Bond over them and hang them up to air out.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Don't need to. I own at least 10 pair of riding shorts so can avoid that skanky situation.


It wasn't your undercarriage that I proposed needing toughening up, but good on you and your ten shorts.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

GlazedHam said:


> It wasn't your undercarriage that I proposed needing toughening up, but good on you and your ten shorts.


Yo lets ride then, bro


----------

